# cali.legalize?



## thunderson5 (Aug 30, 2009)

does anyone have any info on the effort to legalize pot in cali. are they having any progress or are they just blowing steam.i know they were pretty gungho about it awhile back becuase of the resession but have not heard anything for awhile


----------



## wartomods (Aug 30, 2009)

Legalize or descriminalize everything or nothing at all.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry to change the subject of yer post...but, well..personally...it doesn't matter whether weed's decrimned or not at this point IMO......what's more important is when you look at what companies like Mansanto are doin to our food supply. they are genetically modifying and monopolizing on our food crops......and when you think about it ..that's scary. What's the easiest way to control the masses? I think it's by contaminating our food and water...control them, and you've got it. did you know they're tryin to make organic farming illegal here in the states?


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 31, 2009)

yea, you so got off topic...

There are four bills going threw the debate shit. 2 backed by higher ups. Two homegrown people effort.

This was like last month, ante heard anything since.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2009)

iamwhatiam said:


> sorry to change the subject of yer post...but, well..personally...it doesn't matter whether weed's decrimned or not at this point IMO......what's more important is when you look at what companies like Mansanto are doin to our food supply. they are genetically modifying and monopolizing on our food crops......and when you think about it ..that's scary. What's the easiest way to control the masses? I think it's by contaminating our food and water...control them, and you've got it. did you know they're tryin to make organic farming illegal here in the states?



in order to gear this comment back toward the actual subject.. I have always worried that with legalization will come regulation which will lead to structures like what you're taling about having far too much control on the supply of weed.

that doesn't appeal to me.

but if you get to grow weed in your back yard, then YAY


----------



## keg (Aug 31, 2009)

zzzzzz


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 31, 2009)

I say tax, and reg that shit... Why put the hundreds of dollars into a fuckin thug/ drug dealers pockets, when I can put it into the corrupt system. At least SOME of it will got to education and shit...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 31, 2009)

San Francisco Bay Guardian : Article : Pup culture
really good article on where it stands right now


----------

